# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  dbutant info path

## alf049

Bonjour  tous,
voil j'ai crer un document de saisie en vba sous excel, mais maintenant on me demande de le faire pour notre site intranet; sauf que l  ::aie::  je n'y connais rien.
Donc j'ai fouill sur mon postede travail et j'ai trouv INFOPATH qui si j'ai bien tout saisie me permet de faire un formulaire disponible sur un site "net". Donc je pense qu'il faut que j'utilise cette application qui me semble tre ergonomique.

N'y connaissant rien, j'ai plein de question mais surtout j'aurais besoin d'aide.

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, on peu relier le formulaire  un fichier excel ? je pense  cela pour la collecte des informations,  moins qu'une autre solution existe.

Comment fait-on pour relier les menus droulant:
  1/  mes choix
  2/ pour valider la saisie dans le fichier excel

Le formulaire peut-il tre utiliser par plusieurs personnes en simultane ?
Si oui comment cela se passe-t-il pour la colecter des donnes dans le fichier excel ?

On dira que pour le dbut cela suffit, donc si la communaut pouvais m'aider ce serait sympas  ::lol::

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol mais je ne vais pas rpondre comme tu le souhaiterais mais je vais te renvoyer lire des article sur Infopath car au vu de tes questions il ne me semble que tu n'a pas du tout compris ce qu'est Infopath:

Infopath 2003:
http://www.microsoft.com/france/offi...o/default.mspx

Infoapth 2007:
http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/in...487661036.aspx

Si tu veux faire du web il faut que tu aie soit Infopath 2003 plus un viewer (gnralement payant et limit) ou Infopath 2007 et si tu as un WSS ou un MOSS (Sharepoint) tu peux install form service (limit aussi).

Mais si tout tes utilisaturs ont infopath install sur leur PC ben tu pourras en profiter pleinement.

++

Thierry

----------


## alf049

OK,
merci pour cette 1ere rponse.

Maintenant autre question: est-ce que je peux prparer mon formulaire avec tout ce qui le compose et demander  ce qu'il soit intgrer  notre site intranet afin d'avancer le travail ?

Si oui la conversation ou l'installation est-elle fastidieuse ?

----------


## virgul

> Maintenant autre question: est-ce que je peux prparer mon formulaire avec tout ce qui le compose et demander  ce qu'il soit intgrer  notre site intranet afin d'avancer le travail ?


Es-ce que tes utilisateurs ont Infopath install sur leur PC? Quelle version de Infopath?




> Si oui la conversation ou l'installation est-elle fastidieuse ?


tout dpends...

----------

